# Very skinny/correct shakes/is a program totally needed



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, got a few questions so really hope someone can help.

I've been going to the gym mon/wed/fri for a few weeks now. I'm 6"2 and very skinny, stick like! I'm sick of it and want to build my body up. Is there anything I can do to help build? I mostly do free weights and stuff like the arm curl machines, but don't stick to a proper program. Each time I go back I just try to build on the weight I did the last time. Should I be sticking to a program, like so many sets each time I go and thats it? I usually stick to sets of about 8 but sometimes push it to like 10 if I'm really gunning for it.

Lastly, I'm thinking of getting the USN Muscle Fuel shakes, do you guys think this is right for me from what I've described?

Really hope someone can help me, I'm a total novice and all this.

Thanks


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

hi, welcome.

Yes you need a routine to stick to. Look in the training section, I would recommend the full body workout twice a week to start with.

As for shakes, they are a supplement to a good protein rich diet. Look in the diet section and try to build a solid diet from here. Then you can look at adding shakes.

Muscle comes from good consistent training, solid diet and lots of rest.

Any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly guys.

Been looking through all the diet stuff, and really gonna have to be tough on myself. At the moment I still live at home, so meals are made for me, but generally they are very healthy, lots of meat/veg etc. I have a bad habit of snacking, things like sandwhiches, chocolates etc. and this will stop, snacks from now on will be stuff like eggs and tuna/mayo.

I still want to go with the shakes, as I feel really committed to the gym at the moment so want to maximise on this feeling incase I start to fade a bit. Looking at Atlas Super Weight Gainer, yes I do realise its cheap and full of sugar but the reviews are great and at the moment, being a uni student who only works part time and has a holiday to save for its the best option to me! Wheres the best place to get a shaker? And also, I notice some people use water, others milk, is either suited to certain shakes, or is it just a preference thing?

Lastly, a programme. I'm going to construct one at the gym tomorrow, at the end of my session I can write down the most accurate weights etc. to start on, and start the program on Friday. I'd like to stick to three days a week though.

Thanks again for helping me and any more help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

You defo need to get the compounds in. bench, squats and deads matey. Look at a high calorie diet and try not to reli on shakes to much. They are brilliant for post-workout though.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html that's a great workout for begginners dude. Less is more as I have recently found out the hard way.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh and welcome lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I know its all exciting but if you train properly then twice a week is ample.

Get the most calories you can from food.

Do not get a cheap shake full of sugar, you will regret it.

There are plenty of good protein powders at reasonable price. Mix with ground oats for more good calories.

Mix with water or milk, milk for even more cals and protein.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mate welcome to the forum and well done for deciding to get things in shape, the most important info you can take in is the advice given as regards to the 2 day full body routine with plenty of rest and good diet is sound advice try it mate for a few weeks and trust me from experience you will grow, as regards to diet and living at home this is now the time to learn how to cook!!!! I'm sure whoever does the cooking for you now will have no complaints if you announce you have decided to learn how to cook, wrapping a chicken breast in foil and lobbing it in the oven for 20 mins is not difficult, boiling a bag of rice or even microwaving is even easier trust me on this one Im a dab hand with foil a bag of microwave rice a chicken breast and Cajun spice. Crack on mate and good luck !!!!


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html that's a great workout for begginners dude. Less is more as I have recently found out the hard way.


Thanks for that, gonna have a proper look through that program tonight and give it a go tomorrow. It says 2/3 days a week, would Mon/Wed/Fri suit it well or would you say just sticking to 2 days like Mon/Fri?



fleg said:


> I agree with mariner, scr*w the cheap mass gainer. Get some cheap quality whey (maybe reflex at £32 for 90 servings of 18g protein) mic with oats and milk. 2-3 of these a day together with a 2 day full body compound workout you will grow in no time.
> 
> Remember tho diet is key!! 6-8 smallish high protein meals a day will see you right fella. I have an image how skinny you are and I'm going to suggest it's almost 100% down to eating!
> 
> No point performing concentration exercise when you have no mass to begin with so follow the link Jordan posted nd good luck


Had a quick look at the Reflex stuff, which would you say is best for my situation. Based in Edinburgh so had a look on Edinburgh Supplements (as recommended by a friend) but would be open to any websites. And would I have 2/3 of the shakes every day of the week, even if I was just hitting the gym 2 days? Going to get the diet sorted, will basically be breakfast then two separate lunches of stuff like eggs/tuna/pasta then tea and a snack later on.

Thanks for all the help guys, and apologese for all the questions!


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

SMG said:


> Mate welcome to the forum and well done for deciding to get things in shape, the most important info you can take in is the advice given as regards to the 2 day full body routine with plenty of rest and good diet is sound advice try it mate for a few weeks and trust me from experience you will grow, as regards to diet and living at home this is now the time to learn how to cook!!!! I'm sure whoever does the cooking for you now will have no complaints if you announce you have decided to learn how to cook, wrapping a chicken breast in foil and lobbing it in the oven for 20 mins is not difficult, boiling a bag of rice or even microwaving is even easier trust me on this one Im a dab hand with foil a bag of microwave rice a chicken breast and Cajun spice. Crack on mate and good luck !!!!


Thanks man, have to say this is one of the friendliest forums I've been on!

That's definitely the plan, to be honest my tea's are always healthy and high on protein/meats so it's mostly just for during the day snacks, just got to get the ingredients!


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

TGH said:


> Thanks man, have to say this is one of the friendliest forums I've been on!
> 
> That's definitely the plan, to be honest my tea's are always healthy and high on protein/meats so it's mostly just for during the day snacks, just got to get the ingredients!


The best advice i was given and will give (because i was a pie muncher) is plan ahead mate if you get your snacks/meals ready the night before you wont tend to grab the first thing available which will be crisps,biscuits etc, invest in some lunch boxes and prep your food the night before only takes a matter of minutes...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

yes, eat and supplement everyday. Train twice a week but your body needs to repair and function 24/7


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If your just starting out try twice a day dude. If you feel you can do another then do three. Depends how your body responds thogh mate. For two days do something like a monday and a friday. So you get plenty of rest.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel a 3 day coming on.

Try and resist and put everything into the two workouts.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> I feel a 3 day coming on.
> 
> Try and resist and put everything into the two workouts.


lol yep we've all been there definatly try to resist it mate, you'll be surprised


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheers for all the fast responses guys.

Going to get some Reflex, probably the instant whey (any flavour recommendations?) and have two a day at first, as well as getting strict on my diet. Will stick to the gym Monday Friday, may be changes to the days depending on work.

Looks like I'll get a shaker free with the reflex, if not any recommendations for decent ones?

Cheers again guys


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

nice one mate, good luck


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll resist the three days (from next week!). It seams to me like the workout isn't actually the most important thing? Is this were most people go wrong?


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

TGH said:


> Cheers for all the fast responses guys.
> 
> Going to get some Reflex, probably the instant whey (any flavour recommendations?) and have two a day at first, as well as getting strict on my diet. Will stick to the gym Monday Friday, may be changes to the days depending on work.
> 
> ...


See what protein is best for you but dont get too caught up in the protein shake thing they are there to supplement your diet, i would personally spend a bit more on high protein food stuffs and maybe use the powders for pre and post workout intake, really as for flavours and makes its best trying a few out yourself as the protein debate can rumble on for quiet a few weeks if your not carefull, but don't go too cheap as they tend to be full of sugar and crap. It's the high protein foods like you mentioned before that your after though..


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

it is important to work hard enough to break the muscle down, then re feed and rest. Combination.

Mistakes on workout is people doing isolation exercise and not big builders, squats, deadlift, bench press, military press are a must.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Its a factor of three things diet training and REST! Lol. I've recently learnt that rest is needed more than most people think and I have definetly noticed a benefit from it dude. Make sure your diet is up to scratch aswell mate.


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Just back from my first session on the program, enjoyed it.

Only one I had an issue with is the squats as I didn't feel they were doing much for me, but I'll have a look on YouTube and see where im going wrong there.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye fleg is right. One of the best exercises to do and I love them. May be something wrong with your form if your not benefiting dude.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you cant gain on 3x a week try 2..

peery radar who wrote iron mind mag way back when could only grow on 2x a week using trap bar deads chins and dips.


----------



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Have definitley fixed the squats thing, feeling it and loving them now!

Done 3 sessions on the program and liking it, sometimes feel like I'm not doing enough though. On each set I feel the weight is enough, usually just managing to get 10 in the last set, but after my work out I don't feel like im overly hurting. Is this natural or should I be increasing the weight? Been doing some push ups and the end of my session, just a added bit.

Also, would it be fine to some AB crunches at home on non work out days? Even just 3 sets of 10 like at the gym (although I use a weight when I'm doing them at the gym and one of the benches for crunches)?

Sorry to ask so many questions, really grateful for all the help I've had so far though.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

try and add a little weight to every exercise every week. do not add excercises


----------

